# Weaving: Skinny and bulky yarn/ warp & weft pickup



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I tried the project from Knitty magazine that was posted earlier. If I were to try this again, I would choose yarns with more contrast in color.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it's fabulous!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love it :sm01:


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I love it!!!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful job!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Neat pattern!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like the subtle color changes. Really pretty pattern.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, I like subtle.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Have so much on my to do list. But I will put that on it.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks very nice, I love the colors


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful scarf! Picking colors for weaving can be a challenge. I have also woven items that turned out different that envisioned, but your result is very pretty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I can imagine that looking gorgeous with chocolate brown. Lovely job!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it is lovely!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Whoa! I love that!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That is very pretty. Do you have a link to the Knitty pattern?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

DanielS said:


> That is very pretty. Do you have a link to the Knitty pattern?


http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf16/FEATdf16GW/FEATdf16GW.php


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Spooly said:


> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf16/FEATdf16GW/FEATdf16GW.php


Thank you!


----------

